#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Ruqya voor sihr en al3ayn.

## Moslima77

Ik hoop dat iedereen geneest inchallah

----------


## RuigeBull

Kijk uit wie wat hoe en wanneer. Een oprechte '' imam '' die zou het extreem druk hebben. Beste is ruqiyah bij jezelf. Je hebt niemand nodig en als je er toch niet uitkomt kan altijd een familielid/kennis van je dat doen bij je. En advies vragen over sihr en de soortan ervan dat kan je altijd bij de lokale imam en of gewoon een goed boek erover kopen.

Velen mensen maken hier misbruik van, of de zusters worden betast en of juist sihr bij ze gedaan en dan ben je verslaafd aan de '' neppe '' ruqiyah.

----------


## Moslima77

Hoi, dit is een vrome een betrouwbare imaam. Als het niet zo was had ik hem nooit hier aanbevolen. Om sihr weg te laten halen, moet je alhikma (macht over de jinn) bezitten en een vrome moslim zijn. Niet iedereen heeft dat.

----------


## Umarvlie

> ...macht over de jinn) bezitten en een vrome moslim zijn.


Een vrome moslim houd zich verre van dit dus dit rijmt niet. Mensen die claimen macht over Djinn te hebben is iets waar je weg van moet blijven. Zoek toevlucht bij Allah swt in Ruqiah en Doa.

----------


## Moslima77

Een vrome moslim helpt mensen die ziek zijn. Jinn en sihr bestaan, het staat in de koran. Er zijn mensen die erg ziek waren en hmdl met de wil van allah zijn genezen. Een imaam moet alhikma macht bezitten om deze jinn te laten verdwijnen en deze imaam heeft dat hmdl. Ken je iemand die ziek is of ben je zelf ziek, probeer het en je zal ervaren dat deze man oprecht en heel goed is. Hij werkt alleen met de koran hmdl.

----------


## marjam1981

nummer graag aub
allahi reham walidien

----------


## oumesma

Moslima pm mij aub gegevens van raqi insha Allah

----------


## marjam1981

Kom op mensen

----------


## kabour

Bij de Heer van de hemel en de aarde - dit is inderdaad de waarheid zoals gij spreekt. Koran soerat A-ddaariyaat 23
Aan iedereen die slachtoffer is geworden van oplichters, kwakzalvers en Vervloekte tovenaars. en aan ieder wijs mens die Allah hem op het rechter pad heeft gewezen en kennis wil opdoen van de geheimen van zwarte magie/sihr/tovenarij en de wereld van djinn en geheimen van roqia/rokia/roekya doe ik het verzoek om de hele tekst te lezen.
Ik zoek toevlucht bij Allah tegen de satan/shaytan en haters en jaloers. Degenen die ons zonder bewijs beschuldigen
ik De raki Abdo Lah Al Hakim, wil ik vragen beantwoorden van twijfels zoals iemand die de bozen hebben neergeveld op de aarde in een toestand van verbijstering.
(hij is als een hond: als gij hem achtervolgt laat deze zijn tong (uit de bek) hangen en indien gij hem met rust laat steekt hij ook zijn tong uit. Dit is het geval van de mensen, die Onze tekenen verloochenen. Vertel daarom deze gelijkenis opdat zij mogen nadenken) Koran soerat Al-Aa'raaf 176
Ze denken dat ze alles weten . zijn als een ezel die boeken draagt. Slecht is de staat van het volk dat de tekenen van Allah verwerpt. En Allah leidt het onrechtvaardige volk niet. Koran soerat al djomoe3a 5
Wie kan beweren dat ik behalve de koranverzen citeer tijdens rokia/roekya daag ik bij deze uit dat publiekelijk te verklaren en Allah vervloekt de leugenaars.
Beste mensen en Raki, wie ons wil overtuigen uit de koran dat een behandeling met alleen koranverzen, djinn uit het lichaam van een mens kan verdrijven, zonder dat djinn op een later moment naar het lichaam terugkeert? Als dat door iemand wordt beweert dan is de vraag waarom de zieken meerdere keren een raki/imam bezoeken voor behandeling zonder dat er enig resultaat is. Er zijn zelfs zieken die jaren onder behandeling van een raki/imam zijn zonder genezing/resultaat. Zo blijft de zieke lijden en verliest hij zijn vertrouwen in de koran en de hoop op de macht van Allah om hem te genezen.
Het moet de juist oorzaak (sabab) zijn. De mensen en raki/imam denken dat ze alles weten. Maar in feite weet mens niet alles over de wereld van djinn. De situatie van een zieke is vergelijkbaar met een bank. 
In de bank zit geld. De bank heeft een gesloten deur en een bewaker. De vraag is: hoe komen we bij het geld? Het eerste wat er gedaan moet worden om bij het geld te komen, is de bewaker weghalen/uitschakelen , daarna de deur openen als we de juiste sleutels hebben en of de deur openbreken/forceren . Pas daarna kunnen we bij het geld komen.
De bank is in deze metafoor de zieke mens, het geld is de sihr/zwarte magie en de sleutel is de rokia (bepaalde soerat ,aantal en volgorde) en de bewaker is de duivel/shaytan/djinn . Eerst moet de djinn weggejaagd worden, dat is alleen mogelijk als de raki/imam over bijzonder gaven beschikt die hem door Allah zijn geschonken om de duivels/shayatin/djinns te verdrijven uit het lichaam van de zieke en dat voor altijd.
Zij die beweren dat Allah ons de macht van Soulayman, vrede zij met hem, heeft geschonken, zijn leugenaars en onwetend en hebben geen weet van de betekenis van de koranverzen toen Soulayman zijn smeekbede tot Allah richtte en zei: "O mijn Heer, vergeef mij, en schenk mij een koninkrijk hetwelk na mij voor niemand anders is; zeker, Gij zijt de Milddadige." 
Wij onderwierpen de wind aan hem, die op zijn gebod waaide waarheen hij wilde, En shayatin waarvan bouwers en duikers, Alsook anderen, die met ketenen geboeid waren.
Dus Allah heeft hem wind En shayatin waarvan bouwers en duikers onderworpen.
De djinn komt bij de mens door zijn eigen macht, egosme, onrecht of is hij gedwongen dat te doen door de tovenaar/hekserij, en wie door dwang in een lichaam komt, kan uitsluitend door tegenmacht worden verdreven.
En voorbereid alle mogelijke strijdkrachten en vastgehouden paarden voor hen gereed, waarmee jullie de vijand van Allah en uw vijand laten schrikken. soerat Al-An'faal 60

Gaat tot hen terug, want wij zullen zeker tot hen komen met scharen waartegen zij geen macht zullen hebben, wij zullen hen met ontering daaruit (de stad) verdrijven en zij zullen vernederd worden." Koran soerat naml 27
Een rechter met de wet in de hand is een machtig mens, maar zonder politie macht kan de rechtende wet niet toepassen. Hij kan zelfs niet een klein crimineel een straf opleggen. Ook de Raki/imam kan niets beginnen tegen duivels/djinn. De Raki/imam is wel sterk met de koran, maar zonder de kracht en steun van Allah kan hij de duivel/djinn niet uit een ziek lichaam verdrijven. De Raki/imam kan uren en dagen uit de koran reciteren, maar de djinn verlaat het zieke lichaam hooguit tijdens de behandeling en keert later terug in het lichaam, tot dat de Raki/imam en de zieke wanhopige worden. Sommige Rakis/imams kennen hun mislukte behandeling niet en maken de zieke wijs dat hij lijdt aan een niet bestaande ziekte of aan een ander psychische aandoening tot dat de zieke de behandeling uit waanhoop staakt. 
Velen denken dat het citeren van koranverzen sihr ongedaan maakt en de djinn uit het lichaam verdrijft en dat is niet waar.
opgehangen Sihr aan een boom, of begraven of is in zee gedumpt deze worden bewaakt door een shaytan/djinn, en zolang de djinn en de bewaker van sihr niet verdreven zijn, is niet mogelijk dat de persoon geneest .
De satan/shaytan/duivel/djinn is als een splinter/doorn in het lichaam van een mens. moet eerst de splinter/doorn worden verwijderd. Daarna pas kan de behandeling met de koran beginnen en vervolgens de genezing. bi idni Lah.
Beste mensen/ imams/Rakis, Ik de Raki Abdo Lah Al Hakim verklaar hierbij publiekelijk en voor iedereen die het wil horen, als jullie tien mensen hebben, die door geesten zijn bezeten en de geesten weigeren hun lichamen te verlaten, ik ben bereid voor de ogen van iedereen, bi idni Lah met Allah s wil en kracht en genade, en uitsluitend met koran binnen een uur de geesten uit hun lichaam te verdrijven en voor altijd zonder terug keer. En de vloek van Allah zit op de leugenaars.
Iedereen die lijdt aan en sihr/zwarte magie en door de satan/shaytan/djinn is bezeten, kan ik ze met een sessie uit het lichaam verdrijven, ook op afstand en Allah is mijn getuig . Ik help ook bi idni Lah kinderen met moeilijk gedrag/ADHD en stoornissen, uitblijven van huwelijken, impotentie, het kweken van haat door middel van Sihr in een huwelijk, het verlaten van de echtelijk huis, het verlies van foetus door djinn, acuut bloedingen bij vrouwen zonder aanwijsbaar oorzaak, door Sihr in de hand gewerkt tegenslagen in het leven, moeilijk te genezen aandoeningen die sihr als oorzaak hebben, aanhoudend depressie, angst, fobie, vreesnachtmerries, epilepsie, blindheid zonder oorzaak, verlamming van ledenmaten en woede. Het weg krijgen en verdrijven van shayatin uit huizen, kamers en gebouwen ongeacht het soort en aantal geesten. Het behandelen van zieken volgens hun wens, in hun anwijzegheid of op afstand. De behandeling is uitsluitend met de koran. Geloof en vertrouw in Allah en in zijn macht is een vereiste. Hij is de ware genezer.
Ik beweer niet wonderen te verrichten en ik ben geen helderziende. Ik kan wel bi idni Lah de shaytan/djinn/ geesten uit een menselijk lichaam verdrijven met een sessie maar. Sihr kan uitsluitende met de koran ongedaan worden gemaakt. Koran voor het lichaam en macht voor djinn.
Oproep aan alle rakis/imams op arde en aan allen die door een geesten zijn geraakt of slachtoffer zijn van een opstandige geest: uit wraak u kunt in een uur/sessie genezen en geesten uit uw lichaam of in uw omgeving verdrijven ook op afstand. Allah is getuige van mijn woorden.
Oproep aan psychiaters en psychiatrischeklinieken. 
Veel patinten die aanhoudend vrees, angst, fobie, lijden, gespleten persoonlijkheid, schizofrenie, pogingen tot zelfdoding zijn aandoeningen die vaak te maken hebben met sihr en of getroffen zijn door geesten/djinn. Met kennis en de wijsheid die Allah mij heeft geschonken, kan ik vaststellen of de ziekte van de persoon medisch is, geestelijk is of combinatie van beiden is. Als de ziekte van een persoon is veroorzaakt door sihr of een geest, kan de persoon met koran in een uur worden genezen door het weg krijgen van de duivel/djinn uit zijn lichaam.
Ieder zieke persoon die in de macht van Allah vertrouwt en zich door mij laat behandelen, geef ik bi idni Lah de garantie om de geesten voor altijd uit zijn lichaam te verwijderen ongeacht de aantal geesten en ongeacht hun macht en soort.
Gaat tot hen terug, want wij zullen zeker tot hen komen met scharen waartegen zij geen macht zullen hebben, wij zullen hen met ontering daaruit (de stad) verdrijven en zij zullen vernederd worden. koran
En zij vragen u: “Is dit de waarheid?” Zeg: “Ja, bij mijn Heer, het is zeker waar en gij kunt het niet verijdelen. koran
Zweer bij de Heer van de hemel en de aarde – dit is inderdaad de waarheid zoals gij spreekt. koran
Voorzeker de genade is in Allah’s handen, Hij geeft deze aan wie Hij wil. En Allah is de Heer van grote genade. koran
Allah heeft verordend: “Voorwaar Ik en Mijn boodschappers zullen zegevieren.” Voorzeker Allah is Sterk, Almachtig.
En van de Koran openbaren Wij hetgeen een geneesmiddel en een genade is voor de gelovigen. koran
En zeg: “Mijn Heer, bij U zoek ik mijn toevlucht tegen de inblazingen der duivelen. En bij U mijn Heer zoek ik mijn toevlucht, opdat zij niet bij mij komen.” koran
*Tel/WhatsApp:* *0031 6 84 13 21 21** email:* *[email protected]*

----------


## marjam1981

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Meldp...733997?fref=nf

----------


## Cherifa23

> Hoi, dit is een vrome een betrouwbare imaam. Als het niet zo was had ik hem nooit hier aanbevolen. Om sihr weg te laten halen, moet je alhikma (macht over de jinn) bezitten en een vrome moslim zijn. Niet iedereen heeft dat.


Heb je alsjeblieft het telefoonnr.
Ik heb dringend hulp nodig gaat om.leven of dood.

----------


## Joesoef

> Heb je alsjeblieft het telefoonnr.
> Ik heb dringend hulp nodig gaat om.leven of dood.


Als het gaat om leven of dood, schakel een huisarts in en vertel nadrukkelijk dat het gaat om leven of dood en vertel waarom je dat denkt. Er is meer aan de hand behalve bezetenheid en de huisarts kan hier veel in betekenen. Een imam helpt alleen op korte termijn. 
Een ding, betaal absoluut niet. Hooguit reiskosten. Helaas zijn er mensen die misbruik maken van jouw nood. Je herkend die mensen aan dat ze veel geld vragen of andere eisen hebben.
Sterkte en succes, bel de huisarts.

----------

